# She Needs A Handle!!



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had this blade for who knows how long! But she's needing a handle and I'm posting her up to start getting some inputs! Hopefully the tape measurer will help in giving you an idea of the blade's length. So start pushing up those recommendations! Can't wait to see how she turns out once a handle choice has been made!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ironwood would look nice on that blade.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 on Iorn wood...and I know where they are growing !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

well a handle choice has been made and is nearing completion!!! I'll post up pics along with the choice made when I get the knife back!!! In the meantime, here's how the suggestions went wherever I posted up this inquiry:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll wait right here to see the finished product AW.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like wood wins out...but what kind of timber you heading towards.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

On a call said:


> Looks like wood wins out...but what kind of timber you heading towards.


heheheeee... who said I went with the majority??!! can't wait for that knife to come in!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhhh....and the suspense builds.

True...you only know what you would like to see. Looking forward to see the end product.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure it will look great no matter what you chose.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would have wrapped it in paracord.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Paracord can double as a survival tool also!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Paracord can double as a survival tool also!


I have always had that thought.....Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it !

And having it in a way that doubles as another use like this handle, or a belt, or a sling well you get the idea.

Good thought RH


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

black stabilised maple burl


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK AW you're just teasing us now. Spill the beans already.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OK AW you're just teasing us now. Spill the beans already.


I'm with Don and the guys. What's taking so lonG?!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I'm with Don and the guys. What's taking so lonG?!!!


 GET OUT of the KITCHEN and work on the knife!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I'm with Don and the guys. What's taking so lonG?!!!


ouch! sorry for the long wait.... I'm waiting on the knife to come in (hopefully this week!!).... but the handle material chosen was osage....


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Well the knife handle is finished and I just received it in the mail! Jacob Bennett of Shared Obsession TV put on a beautiful osage wood handle! What I can't wait for is the darkening effect osage has while it ages!! The rounding on this handle fits into my hand very snugly and I can't wait to put it to work on some skinning!!

Check out the stellar before-n-after pics!!

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good, should get a few years skinning out of that knife!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, what did you make the blade from AW ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks good aw that should work great skinning all kinds of stuff!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done Mr. Miller.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Well done Mr. Miller.


Oh... I didn't do any of this work... had a guy up in MA do the handle for me cause I don't possess any of those sorts of talents, but I'll pass along your compliments to him!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice, what did you make the blade from AW ?


I didn't make the blade myself... it was a gift from an elder cousin of mine who has long passed on... I'll need to take it to a specialist to find out what sort of blade that might be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AWMiller said:


> I didn't make the blade myself... it was a gift from an elder cousin of mine who has long passed on... I'll need to take it to a specialist to find out what sort of blade that might be.


It's a nice one for sure. If it rusts it would be carbon steel, if not stainless.


----------

